

MindMup just became 10x more useful - deflorda
http://blog.mindmup.com/2013/02/privacy-team-work-and-lot-more-mindmup.html
Privacy, Team Work and a lot more... MindMup just became 10x more useful
======
xutopia
Am I the only one who thinks that mind maps are great to organize ideas but
extremely poor at expressing them?

If I do a mind map I always find myself understanding myself and I use them a
lot for personal ideas. But trying to express them using mind maps is like
giving someone an uncooked meal.

~~~
dguaraglia
Couldn't agree more. The 'notes' field in any decent mind mapping software is
a must when you are not just trying to organize your ideas, but actually
building a roadmap you'll use in the future.

Sometimes I wish I could find something like a Wiki/Mindmap combination, so
that I could see a 'textual' representation (with extra data) for each node in
my map. Actually... might as well fork Mindmup and see if I can get something
like that started :)

------
kriro
Cool, wasn't even aware of MindMup. I'm using Freemind+local storage but a
cloud based solution has some potential advantages. Looks pretty cool, too and
there's a Freemind import..nice.

I usually keep programming related stuff in mind maps (how to do X,Y,Z in
language A). Cloud+share might be interesting to collaborate when learning a
new language etc.

I'll give it a try this week. Good luck :)

p.s.: The logo looks adorable :D

~~~
gojko
Thanks. We have both import/export from Freemind, so you can take MindMup
files offline as well.

------
davidjgraph
Are you using the JS client library to connect to Drive or a server? I'd also
recommend an entry in the Chrome Web Store for better integration with the
Drive UI.

~~~
gojko
yes, we're using google's drive client JS library, so things go from the
browser directly to Google Drive. Will investigate Chrome Web Store
integration, thanks.

~~~
davidjgraph
Using the JS client directly isn't that easy, as you might have noticed. With
the user that is saying the save fails quite often, that's likely to be using
IE 9, it seems to have a far worse fail rate than the other browsers.

If you haven't already, add an exponential backoff to the save, i.e. if it
fails try again in 1 second, 2 seconds, 4 seconds, etc. Google recommend it
here [https://developers.google.com/drive/handle-
errors#implementi...](https://developers.google.com/drive/handle-
errors#implementing_exponential_backoff).

Also, if it's useful, we created a formal state machine for using the JS
client library, the code is at
[https://github.com/jgraph/draw.io/blob/master/war/js/diagram...](https://github.com/jgraph/draw.io/blob/master/war/js/diagramly/GoogleDrive.js).
Turning it into a state machine helped visualize which error cases weren't
being dealt with.

~~~
gojko
thanks. we do retry and backoff with S3 storage, google api seemed more
reliable on Chrome. Nice lesson about not forgetting IE when testing :)

------
mhd
Saving to Google drive doesn't seem to be that mature. Fails 3 out of 4 times
for me, and when it finally did, it ate my umlauts (encoding issue?).

~~~
gojko
I'm sorry you're experiencing problems. Would it be possible for you to try
again? When it fails just open About MindMup - Talk to Us and send feedback
(leave a note on umlauts so we know it's you). This will automatically include
all relevant information we need to troubleshoot it.

------
weslly
Love it. It would be even better as an offline chrome app.

~~~
gojko
that's in the plan and actually wouldn't be that difficult to do, it's just
that some other things are higher on the list of priorities. you can make us
do it sooner by voting: <http://www.mindmup.com/#vote> \- we tend to work on
the stuff with the most votes.

~~~
weslly
Great! Btw, it isn't dealing very well with unicode characters:
<http://cl.ly/image/0K2x0X2k1z31>

~~~
gojko
Unicode storage should work now, I just deployed the fix. Tested in Chrome &
Firefox on Mac, will do more testing on other browsers later

------
LogicX
How does this compare to MindMeister.com ?

~~~
gojko
I'm a developer working on the site, and a former MindMeister user, so I can
give you my biased perspective. It would be nice if someone who is a user of
both systems provides an unbiased one.

advantages: it's free, opensource, doesn't hold you ransom for your data, we
aim to create a zero-friction interface

disadvantages: less features. mindmup is a month and a half old project, and
we develop the stuff we need + the top voted user demands, so MindMeister has
many many more features.

